# Best "Macho Movie"?



## MovieBud (Mar 7, 2003)

What is the best macho movie ever made? To be considered a "macho movie", it must contain most of these characteristics:

* The villain has no redeeming qualities.
* Things will be blown up.
* Guns will be fired and meaningless characters will be killed.
* The main character won't say much but he will say some catchy things.
* A woman or child will be kidnapped.
* There will be hand-to-hand combat to prove who is really the toughest.
* Someone will have a very cool vehicle.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 7, 2003)

DIE HARD...


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 7, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## RobP (Mar 7, 2003)

Payback - either Lee Marvin or Mel Gibson

The Good the Bad the Ugly, or either of the other 2 in the series

Or how about the two bad guys in Fargo?


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 7, 2003)

Definitely Payback! Fulfills each and every requirement. It's also very satisfying somehow to see Mel being a complete sociopath.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MovieBud _
> *There will be hand-to-hand combat to prove who is really the toughest.
> *



This is the only criteria of yours that I don't agree with. Just because a person is a good fighter does'nt make him 'macho'. Here is my list;

Payback (Mel Gibson)
One Good Cop (Mcheal Keaton)
The Die Hard trilogy (Bruce Willis)
Desperado (Antonio Banderas)

Payback was a great movie. Tranfer Gibson's attitutude in that into a Marvel Punisher movie and it would be awesome


----------



## tarabos (Mar 25, 2003)

everything i heard about payback made me think it was a piece of crap...now i'll have to rent it and see what you guys are talking about.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 25, 2003)

The following should be included as Macho movies:

1. The original *Lethal Weapon* with Mel Gibson and Danny Glover
2. *Lethal Weapon 4* which added Jet Li and Chris Rock... :mst:


----------



## tarabos (Mar 25, 2003)

Lethal Weapon....good call...


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 25, 2003)

The last boy scout,    Guns everything getting blown up , good guys, bad guys and football.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *The last boy scout,    Guns everything getting blown up , good guys, bad guys and football. *



Being one of my favorite Bruce Willis movies, how could I forget to put that one in my list?

"Touch me again and I'll kill ya" POW!!!


----------



## Jester (Mar 28, 2003)

How can there not be an Arnie film in this yet, he's the king of said category.

How about Commando, The Running Man or Raw Deal.


----------



## ace (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jester _
> *How can there not be an Arnie film in this yet, he's the king of said category.
> 
> How about Commando, The Running Man or Raw Deal. *


Triple X:redeme: 
Think Play Station


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 29, 2003)

Don't forget *Romeo Must Die* with Jet Li and Aaliyah. It had some good manly man fight scenes and action...


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 29, 2003)

Romeo must die, The villian in that movie was Russel Wong he was in a short series called Vanashing son. He was the hero in that one and had some of the best fight scenes I have ever seen for a made for tv. I taped and still watch it now and then.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Romeo must die, The villian in that movie was Russel Wong he was in a short series called Vanashing son. He was the hero in that one and had some of the best fight scenes I have ever seen for a made for tv. I taped and still watch it now and then. *



Thanks, I couldn't think of his name... :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Romeo must die, The villian in that movie was Russel Wong he was in a short series called Vanashing son. He was the hero in that one and had some of the best fight scenes I have ever seen for a made for tv. I taped and still watch it now and then. *



He'll be on another series starting this Sunday, if I recall correctly, called Black Sash. It seems like a Dangerous Minds/Kung Fu/Dawson Creek type hybrid to me. I'll watch the first few episodes but I don't have high hopes for it.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *He'll be on another series starting this Sunday, if I recall correctly, called Black Sash. It seems like a Dangerous Minds/Kung Fu/Dawson Creek type hybrid to me. I'll watch the first few episodes but I don't have high hopes for it. *



Yeah, I'm there for the first few episodes too even though I've heard some stories that it's a pretty cheesy show. Anyway, I'll go ahead and check out a few of the shows and see how it measures up...  :shrug:


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 29, 2003)

"Classic" Macho Movie's

*Mel Gibson*  in *"The Road Warrior"* 

*Christopher Lambert*  in the original *"Highlander"*  IMHO *Clancy "Kurgan" Brown*  plays the best villian in it.

If you can exchange a car for a chariot *Russell Crow*  in *"Gladiator"*  wasn't to bad either.

Just my 2 cents
Kevin


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> 
> *Christopher Lambert*  in the original *"Highlander"*  IMHO *Clancy "Kurgan" Brown*  plays the best villian in it.
> 
> Kevin [/B]



I can't agree with the Highlander- Russell Mulcahy being so obviously in love with Lambert made the camera work a bit too...hmm... well there's just a bit too much sexual tension going on and it translates to the film. While the movie is fun- cult classic even- and I enjoy the sword scenes, it's really not at all macho. 

Clancy Brown sure do make a nice villain tho- especially in The Shawshank Redemption.

Just my opinion dude.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *"Classic" Macho Movie's
> If you can exchange a car for a chariot Russell Crow  in "Gladiator"  wasn't to bad either.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I forgot about that Russell Crowe flick, I think it counts, Good call.

Just my *50 Cent*... 



And, BTW, I ain't no *Wanksta*---> :rofl:


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I can't agree with the Highlander- Russell Mulcahy being so obviously in love with Lambert made the camera work a bit too...hmm... well there's just a bit too much sexual tension going on and it translates to the film.*




  God please let this not be true.... if it is you've just totaled this film for me, even if Kurgan is the coolest villian. Now I have to go back and watch it and see. 

crossing my fingers
Kevin


----------



## warder (Mar 29, 2003)

definetly commando. it has everything, kidnapping, nameless enemies. big guns, and bigger explosions. lots of corny lines.


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 29, 2003)

*"The Rock"*  with *Sean Connery* and *Nicholas Cage* 


Kevin


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Mar 30, 2003)

Clancy Brown does make a awesome villain. He was great in Shoot To Kill where he played a psychotic jewel thief chased by a FBI agent and a survivalist. I would qualify this movie as a 'macho man' film as well


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 30, 2003)

Nicholas Cage actually gets to do a few of the macho movies- both The Rock and Con Air had a lot of the aforementioned tendencies.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Lets not forget Apocalypse Now...........


Chicago Green 
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

I got one for ya

"The Story of Ricky"

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7242


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 10, 2003)

Reservoir Dogs:sig: 
Pulp Fiction:2pistols: 
Platoon:tank:


----------



## ydma1796 (Apr 10, 2003)

Vin Diesel..........   *XXX*...      need I say more,    IMHO anyway lol


----------



## jules (Apr 10, 2003)

How about T2 or predator! Arnie rules the macho scene!!  Eraser?!!


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 17, 2003)

Showdown in Little Tokyo

 - The guy who plays Ivan Drago in Rocky IV is the badass dude who never gets hit.  Brandon Lee is in it, but he apparently has a much smaller role than Ivan Drago.


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 17, 2003)

Another thing...

The hero will usually have some huge gun that plays little practical role in real life or a real-life gun that never runs out of ammo, or a gun that defies its operation (cocking the hammer on a 1911 as if it was a DA/SA pistol)


----------



## stacks (Apr 18, 2003)

just about anything with Jeff Speakman or Jean-Claude Van Damme. not much dialogue but alot of fancy foot work and hand strikes. The Perfect Weapon  is my favorite 

stacks :samurai:


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 18, 2003)

Yea...Perfect Weapon's great.  What about all the "B" movies?!?  Can you say Cynthia Rothrock?  Kickboxer?  Must I go on?  Showdown in Little Tokyo....one of my favorites, if only because I met Brandon Lee years ago and thought he was very cool.  
What about John Wayne?  To be honest, I have never been able to sit through one of his movies, but I hear he's a real man's man.


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

The Matrix from the "Guns Lots Of Guns" scene onwards.


----------



## Andi (Apr 18, 2003)

You lot disgust me!

This is the third page of this thread and no mention of any James Bond move?????? I'm disappointed.

Bond is the epitome of macho.

Superhard, quality cars, all the ladies he wants, and 20 films or whatever it is! I wonder what the total body count is over the 20 films! I reckon....it's in the 800s. Not bad for one Brit with a PPK.


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

Yep Bonds a Classic!!!!!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *You lot disgust me!
> 
> This is the third page of this thread and no mention of any James Bond move?????? I'm disappointed.
> ...




lol.....Now this guy is what being British is all about! Keep holding it up!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 19, 2003)

I vote for *Jackass, the Movie!* That flick is so, so  disgustingly funny. Anybody who tries those stunts, or does those things to their bodies has to be macho man (or a masochist)...  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Andi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Keep holding it up!  *



(Roger Moore and an eyebrow)
"Just keeping the British end up!"

What a line.


----------



## roryneil (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm going to pretend that no one has said Roadhouse. It fit all the cheezy criteria as outlined in the beginning of this thread, in spades! Forget acting, forget plot, just a good rebel kicking butt on evil thugs with pleanty of fighting and a naked woman thrown in gratuitously!!

  By the way, I loved Vanishing Son. Black Sash is super-dissappointing. Even Wong's fighting looks crappy. It's way more Dawson's Creek than Enter the Dragon!:soapbox:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *(Roger Moore and an eyebrow)
> "Just keeping the British end up!"
> 
> What a line. *



And so much inuendo :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I vote for Jackass, the Movie! That flick is so, so  disgustingly funny. Anybody who tries those stunts, or does those things to their bodies has to be macho man (or a masochist)...  :rofl: :rofl: *



You forgot the other obvious one.

STUPID,STUPID,STUPID

Those guys who did the stunts in Jackass the movie we so stupid. Some of them were funny. But, lets face it they were stupid too. 
Hmm one major one that comes to mind was the snow cone or sniffing Washabi.

Now I did enjoy the female kick boxer one heheheh

There was nothing macho about Jackass. 


:soapbox: 

Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 23, 2003)

How about "The Punisher"?  That's pretty testostarone-laden.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

how about dolph lundgrens JOSHUA TREE


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

bloodsport and anything JCVD


----------



## Warrior42 (Apr 24, 2003)

How about Tombstone, Heat, Bad Boys, Road House and many more.  Another good Arnold movie is The Running Man.  And for a Martial Arts Movie Enter the Dragon and Best of the Best. All good choices.   :bazook:


----------



## roryneil (Apr 24, 2003)

Best of the Best I and II were both good. III was questionable. How about Kill and Kill Again?


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

wasnt there a best of the best 5???????


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *wasnt there a best of the best 5??????? *



They only made four of them. The first one was great and the second and third ones was pretty good. The last one was lame as hell and not worth watching


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

is phillip rhee the star in all


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

is he a TKD or hapkido artist


----------



## Andi (Apr 25, 2003)

Philip Rhee is mainly hapkido i believe, but has high rank in TKD as well. Trains under Jun Chong I think. He's the star of all the four 4 films. BotB 4 was great what you on about? hehehe


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 25, 2003)

I am a little late on the thread but how about...

Big Trouble in Little China! I even bought the action figures LOL

For the sci/fi horror taste I like Army of Darkness "hail to the king baby!"


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Philip Rhee is mainly hapkido i believe, but has high rank in TKD as well. Trains under Jun Chong I think. He's the star of all the four 4 films. BotB 4 was great what you on about? hehehe *



I noticed your avitar.  I remember Bananaman!  :rofl:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

b of the b 4 is that the one with the kkk...

that was pretty good

are they out on dvd??????


----------



## Andi (Apr 26, 2003)

> I noticed your avitar. I remember Bananaman!



Great show, great theme tune, great bad guys. Not to mention Bill Oddie and co.



> b of the b 4 is that the one with the kkk...
> 
> are they out on dvd??????



kkk? you mean ku klux klan? I think you're thinking of BotB 3. That's the one where Philip Rhee has to deal with a bunch of skinhead nazi types. No funny white masks from what I remember though.

No idea if they're on DVD. Shouldnt be too hard to find them i wouldnt have thought,


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 6, 2003)

best of the best one is on DVD definitely.

i dunno bout rest.


my nomination. 
TRIPLE X......."I live for this s***!!!"

i don't know what tetosterone smells like but i was high on it while watching XXX.

for those who are about to make porn jokes about the last comment. just don't try it bub.


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 6, 2003)

The movie "Get Carter" with Sly Stallone. Can't be beat when it comes to Macho Movies. One hell of a fist fight in the end. I guess it is a remake of a 70's movie, but I did not see that version.

-Jason Johnson


----------



## theletch1 (May 7, 2003)

Any movie with John Wayne in it. Okay, any movie after "Paint your wagon" with John Wayne in it.  Sands of Iwo Jima, True Grit, Sons of Katie Elder and so on.  That's who I remember wanting to be when I was a kid.

"Any other man would punch ya in the face, but I won't.....I won't...... like hell I won't *POW!*"


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 7, 2003)

How abou Heat,with Pacino and Deniro??? or The Professional (Leon The Professional) these are all time bad a$$ movies!!!



:uzi:                                            

:flame::biggun:       :tank:      :ak47:   :enfo:


----------



## redfang (May 30, 2003)

Anything with Clint Eastwood.  Blackhawk Down, Braveheart, Road Warrior, A Clockwork Orange, A Man Called Horse


----------

